# help id peacock



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

So I got him at the lfs in an ob peacock female tank for 5$ not sure what he is but thinking maybe a blue neon please help. He has a black and white and blue on dorsal


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Anybody???


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Which one? The small one with a yellow shoulder but is still brown? Don't know.


----------



## trigger185 (Sep 14, 2013)

I would say a blue neon especially with the yellow eggspots like that


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope he is a blue neon ill post more pics as he colors


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope so


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Since you got him unnamed, not sure why you think he is a specific type. Does that store carry "Blue Neon" and he just got in the wrong tank ? Why do you think "Blue Neon"?


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is an updated pic. He has become top rank in tank. I called the store and they said they had carried flavecent


----------

